# Unti e Bisunti 2: 21 Aprile 2014 su Dmax alle ore 22. Lunedì.



## admin (28 Marzo 2014)

Sta per tornare Chef Rubio. Quando inizierà la seconda stagione di Unti e Bisunti? Molto presto. Dal prossimo 21 Aprile 2014, lo chef amante del cibo di strada tornerà in onda su Dmax tutti i Lunedì alle ore 22.

Le puntate saranno visibili anche in streaming sul sito ufficiale di Dmax.

Intercettato ed intervista nel corso della registrazione della puntata a Milano, Rubio ha dichiarato:"La cucina di strada non passa attraverso i tanti ristoranti stellati e nemmeno attraverso i tanti programmi patinati...I sapori tradizionali di un luogo si possono sentire solo vivendo i luoghi, come ho fatto io stamattina. Non immaginavo di trovare in un mercato milanese un italiano che vende carne a sudamericani..."

*Primo episodio in streaming* -) http://www.milanworld.net/unti-e-bi...ax-alle-ore-22-lunedi-vt16081.html#post449016


----------



## smallball (28 Marzo 2014)

ieri stava girando a Milano vicino al mio lavoro...


----------



## Mou (28 Marzo 2014)

smallball ha scritto:


> ieri stava girando a Milano vicino al mio lavoro...



Dove ha girato per curiosità?


----------



## smallball (29 Marzo 2014)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Dove ha girato per curiosità?



mercato comunale di piazza 24 maggio


----------



## Mou (29 Marzo 2014)

smallball ha scritto:


> mercato comunale di piazza 24 maggio



Vicino anche a casa mia


----------



## smallball (23 Aprile 2014)

qualcuno ha visto la prima puntata??


----------



## admin (23 Aprile 2014)

*Disponibile il primo episodio di Unti e Bisunti 2 in streaming.*

Eccolo (copiare ed incollare il seguente link nel browser) dmax.it/video/programmi/unti-e-bisunti/unti-e-bisunti-2-episodio-1/


----------



## smallball (23 Aprile 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Disponibile il primo episodio di Unti e Bisunti 2 in streaming.*
> 
> Eccolo (copiare ed incollare il seguente link nel browser) dmax.it/video/programmi/unti-e-bisunti/unti-e-bisunti-2-episodio-1/


grazie Admin


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Aprile 2014)

smallball ha scritto:


> qualcuno ha visto la prima puntata??



Si. L'han fatta a Bari.


----------



## Lollo interista (24 Aprile 2014)

smallball ha scritto:


> ieri stava girando a Milano vicino al mio lavoro...



Street food A MILANO?!?!? lol


----------



## Lollo interista (24 Aprile 2014)

A scanso di equivoci,street food manco a Roma e altre città del centro-nord (Bologna),il vero street food è da Roma in giù,Sicilia in primis


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Aprile 2014)

"Pomodorini pechino??? E che so cinesi....."


----------

